# Cleaning painted calipers



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Just wondered what you guys use to keep your calipers clean?

I've just painted mine last week and already they look grubby and horible :x

Do you use special little brushes? Special chemicals etc etc...

Its a bit difficult to get your hands to the caliper through my RS4's, so wondered mainly if anyone had any ideas around some kind of brush device thats small enough to get in all the nooks. :?

Cheers.
Steve.


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, I use a cloth for the front and a soft tooth brush for the rest, just not told the wife yet :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I used the japlac paint to do mine on the Golf 3 years ago and ever time I wash the car I just get an old cloth wet it in the same stuff I am washing the car with give them a quick wipe over hose them off and they look like new again


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I use whatever Im washing the car with and one of those autoglym wheel brushes.


----------

